
Things Every Writer Should Know - ColinWright
http://terribleminds.com/ramble/2011/04/26/25-things-every-writer-should-know/
======
wingo
It's a terrible format (25 things? really?), but I still fell for it, and it's
true: math does need more space donkeys.

